# Methods and ways to kill Lucius the Eternal



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Give answers seriously or in jest for this i dont mind ^^

But either way, what could kill Lucius finally and without him transforming into them some time afterwards. Once i took a moment i could think of so many things.

- Artillery shell
- Exterminatus
- Virus bomb
- Titan 
- Deamon???
- Necron
- Tyranid
- Ship he's on explodes

The list can go on and on really. Is it still correct that the person/thing that kills him only need to have a moments joy/happiness/pride or whatever to allow him to turn them back into him. All of the above aren't going to get that, some won't even know they've done it. So would he just die, or would Slannesh bring him back somehow anyway


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68967&highlight=lucius

I believe that even if he died to a freak accident, anyone who took pleasure in hearing the news of his death "even just a little *yay* in their head" would become Lucius.

If nobody knew of his death at all, and was never going to, then he would simply take over somebody who feels a great amount of pleasure in something.

I don't see him as a person as such. More of an idea. A punishment for a persons excessive pleasure.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Suicide, or can he turn in to himself???


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

To quote myself from one of the other countless threads dedicated to this exact topic:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> There are several threads already covering this exact topic, so to the OP please search for existing threads before creating new ones.
> 
> One thing several of you seem to overlook is the fact that Lucius draws his 'ability' to 'resurrect' from Slaanesh. It is the Dark Prince's power and continued will that Lucius endure that enables Lucius to keep the cycle going. If Slaanesh was in a position where he was unable to revive Lucius (being too weak, or tiring of Lucius) then Lucius would likely just die and his soul consumed by Chaos.
> 
> ...





Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I imagine it would depend on Slaanesh's current power and rankings within the Great Game. If the Emperor killed him for example, I highly doubt Slaanesh would be in a position to transform the Emperor into Lucius, the Emperor is simply too powerful and it would take so much energy, power and investment that Slaanesh would leave himself extremely vulnerable in the Great Game.
> 
> As for if a Champion of another Chaos God killed him (Eg. Kharn, Ahriman or Typhus), I think it largely depends on the Champions worth to their patron compared to Lucius' worth to Slaanesh, and the Champions patron's power and ranking within the Great Game compared to Slaanesh at that point. For example if Slaanesh was the dominant and most powerful Chaos God at the time of Lucius' death to (lets say) Kharn, and Slaanesh valued Lucius more than Khorne did Kharn, then Slaanesh would probably be in a position to revive Lucius at the expense of Kharn. This applies to the other gods and their champions as well in my mind.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I was less looking for a serious discussion on how lucius could die, and more of abit of fun in listing many possibilities in which he could die. Should have kept my original thread title i was going to go with of "101 ways to kill Lucius the Eternal"


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Wipe everypersons memory of him .


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Space him.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I was actually wondering, what would happen if Lucius is killed by a dreadnought? Would the guy in the sarcophagus turn into a crippled version of him? Or alternatively, what would happen if the dreadnought is so old that it really doesn't give a fuck who it kills and just really wants to go back to sleep?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

A giant rock falls from the sky crushing him. Then the boulder becomes Lucious and he is trapped.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

> A giant rock falls from the sky crushing him. Then the boulder becomes Lucious and he is trapped.


That, or...


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Eremite said:


> That, or...



Gravellucius, I choose you!


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

It would be quite fun if a 'Nid Synapse creature killed Lucius, certainly from the POV of what happens to the Hive Mind; would Lucuis suddenly be connected to the 'Nid _gestalt_, or just smell a bit odd?
Which sort of begs the question- if a Human kills Lucuis then coming back isn't a real issue, although all of the Astartes special organs will have to be made. But what happens to a Xenos? Does Slaanesh just turn them into a Human-based Astartes, or would Lucuis flesh retain something of its Xenos nature?

GFP


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I wonder how gravelucious would do his slaneshly things if you know what I mean


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> I wonder how gravelucious would do his slaneshly things if you know what I mean


I don't think we should go there. It opens up the door for way too many nasty jokes featuring the term 'rock-hard'.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> I wonder how gravelucious would do his slaneshly things if you know what I mean


Simple. four arms=Even more efficient fondling of the sexy Dark Eldar Wych Cult chick!:wink:
And it makes it even harder to kill him... Which would probably make Slaanesh dispose of him because there ain't no "transcendent pleasure" coming from his death anymore.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

He's be a bit nervous in his new form at first, but after time he'd grow boulder. Maybe, what with the hedonism and stuff, he'd get stoned and then he'd be ready to rock.

...I hate myself.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Eremite said:


> That, or...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
I must have cried laughing when I saw that!

What if he was watching Inception and got killed in a dream but thought it was reality so he just came back in his mind so in reality he is a zombie with no emotion


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

What about trapping him? I know this isnt killing him but what if say on a extremely rocky volcano world you trapped him under thousands of tons of dirt (say blow up a mountain on top of him). Essentially he'd never escape and if the planet is remote and that inhospitable he'd never be rescued.

*I think this how a major enemy in the japanese manga naruto who was immortal was dealt with. <-dont quote me on this...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> To quote myself from one of the other countless threads dedicated to this exact topic:


:headbutt: 

New Members... Please tell me I never did this? :fool:


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

WHY?????????????



Eremite said:


> He's be a bit nervous in his new form at first, but after time he'd grow boulder. Maybe, what with the hedonism and stuff, he'd get stoned and then he'd be ready to rock.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> :headbutt:
> 
> New Members... Please tell me I never did this? :fool:


 
Right for one, not a new member, and as i've already pointed out, i'm not looking for a serious debate on if Lucius can die, just to make a list of ways we think he could be killed. You no for amusement factor? that thing called fun? heard of it?


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like lucius would always turn into AngelofBlood because he's so obsessed with FUN :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hell yeah. I would be screwed. "And in other news today Lucius was crushed by a giant building" ........ahahahahaha...oh shit


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would too. Although I would find it funnier if a drop pod landed on him rather than a building.

Personally I would rather send him to a galaxy far far away so those stupid hooded fucks called jedi could deal with him.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I was actually kinda serious about the dreadnought question earlier. The dreadnought kills lucius, lol's a mechanical chuckle and goes back into hibernation. Lucius wakes up in the dread with both his arms and legs missing and he's like WTF?! Or like I said, a really old and grumpy dread sees him, goes 'fuck this fool, he's screwing with my naptime' kills him and then goes 'Mmm... whatever' and goes back to sleep.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

I could be wrong but the person's body turns into lucius' so it doesn't matter if it had no arms or legs slaanesh would grow them for him.

Which would then mean that it'd get pretty darn cosy in the dreadnought with his limbs in there.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

If, say, 10 people stab him to death, like julius Caesar, can I form a while squad of Luciuses?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I say he should choke on poop and then...

(Lucis) I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!!

"Dude, you're so full of s***"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Right for one, not a new member, and as i've already pointed out, i'm not looking for a serious debate on if Lucius can die, just to make a list of ways we think he could be killed. You no for amusement factor? that thing called fun? heard of it?


Why be so abrasive dude? Relax, have fun, why so serious? 

I was referring to the fact that you had created a thread for a topic which had been done at least twice before. 

When I said new, I meant newer than me (which you are). Lessons we`ve all learned, including me, is that it is worth doing a search for a thread topic, especially one which you know is likely to have been done before. 

Surely you`ve seen more of my posts? Especially in this forum which I am doing everything in my power to control? :spiteful: 

I was not actually making a serious attack on you, maybe you should take your own advice and not take other people so seriously? (especially aussies, and especially me. I love these humorous typey threads)

On that note...

1: He chokes on a fish bone and dies.

2: The ship he is on gets hit by an asteroid when the shield fails and blows up.

3: While cleaning his gun, he looks down the barrel. Having foolishly left it loaded, it goes off. Bye Lucius.

4: While sparring with a fellow champion, he starts showing off and accidently decapitates himself.

5: Shortly after mistaking a plaguebearer for a daemonette following a massive cocaine/ice/ecstasy/pot binge, he contracts a series of STD`s and dies a horrible painful itchy burny death.


Fun enough for ya?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed fun enough, well done. Sure maybe i could have been more subtle, but point was, i knew there were posts for 'can lucius be killed' already, but that's not the kind of thread i was making, this was just a thread for people to list as many bizzare ways as they could to kill Lucius for good, on the assumption he can be.

Like i said, wish i had kept my original title i was going to use '101 ways to kill Lucius the Eternal'

"5: Shortly after mistaking a plaguebearer for a daemonette following a massive cocaine/ice/ecstasy/pot binge, he contracts a series of STD`s and dies a horrible painful itchy burny death."

That sounds like the worst and most horrifying porn video to ever exist


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ask Baron Spikey to change the thread name. It would make it obvious from the get go that it`s a humour thread. 

And it would shut me the fuck right up, so I`m sure he`d jump at the chance to help you.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

How about a sucicide bomber??? Strap a frick load of high explosives 2 your self, give lucus a nice big hug and detonateBye bye lucus and his killer, job done. :laugh:

And i must say to Serpion5 from aussie to aussie, cheers mate :drinks:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

jfvz said:


> How about a sucicide bomber??? Strap a frick load of high explosives 2 your self, give lucus a nice big hug and detonateBye bye lucus and his killer, job done. :laugh:
> 
> And i must say to Serpion5 from aussie to aussie, cheers mate :drinks:


:drinks: Anytime, mate. I`m always here to help. :victory:


----------

